# How long is Rut/breeding season?



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

How long does Rut/breeding season last, specifically in Nubians? My doeling is almost 70 pounds and will have no trouble reaching that 80 pounds by 8 months mark that I keep reading is the acceptable breeding age and weight. HOWEVER! I look at my 70 pound 6 month old doeling and I see a BABY. I want to wait as long as possible to breed her. 8 months is just too soon imo. I would like to breed in December or even January if possible. She was born mid Jan, and I think I would be much more comfortable breeding her near that year old mark.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What state/climate are you in?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nubians tend to be seasonal but because they originated in a tropical climate, they can have heats as late as early March....if you want to wait til your baby isn't as much a baby then breeding in January or February is possible.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Bear in mind what the weather will be like when she kids. I had kids in June one year, and it was awful with flies. May isn't too bad, especially early May. December is good, I think I am going to perhaps breed a couple of my kids in December. I usually wait on them. But they are big and were born in February.

Jan


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I live in KS. It gets HOT in June so I would want them to be born before that, and the flies like you said would be a pain past that! I think I'm going to shoot for December breeding, she would be almost a year at the point, and we would have kids in May then.


----------

